

Chartwell font exploits ligatures to build charts from character sequences - mef
http://www.tktype.com/chartwell.php

======
zbanks
This is pretty amazing & clever.

I wish the font file was available just to play with, even if it was a
crippled version. Even though it's not a "full" typeface, I'm surprised he's
not charging more. If it works as advertised, I'd gladly pay more than $15 for
that bit of cleverness.

